# Manhattan-henge next weekend - July 12 - 13



## The_Traveler (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to NYC for the weekend and will be there frm Friday early afternoon until mid-day Sunday to shoot Manhatan-henge and do some street shooting.

Anyone want to meet for coffee or a meal is welcome (I usually eat ethnic foods- either Indian or Korean)

lew


----------

